# Grille install help please..



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Can someone who has done the grille swap before help me out on this. The instructions that came with are just so clear. Just wondering how many screw, location of screws, anything to watch out for, etc...

Thanks for any help

Andy


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I had the dealer install mine...you may want to call the parts department of your local dealership, they should be able to tell you or ask and see if you can speak with a technician...I would ask the technician that did mine for me but he's off today...let me know if I can be of any help...


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the response Goatgirl. I was a little to impatient. about 5 min after I posted, I was ripping the bumper off to do it. looks great painted up to match the car too. I've got a pic up in here:

http://myspace.com/yellogto


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Looks great!!!! Glad you were able to do it! I know I love mine!:cheers


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*My SAP's*










This is my car post-install last fall. For those of you about to do the swap be VERY careful w/ the front bumper clip and the brackets/clips to which it connects to. They are plastic and if broken.....well...you're in big trouble. Be patient and look for directions on this forum using the "search" function. 

Enjoy! :cheers


----------

